# Two stories out in May



## johnnyjet (May 9, 2018)

I have two new stories out now.

“Defect”, a fun story about a robot who thinks there’s something wrong with him, is online at Aurora Wolf:  Defect | Aurora Wolf.

“Timeless in Chronoville,” a story about growing up in a place where time travel is commonplace, is out in the new time travel anthology, The Chronos Chronicles.  Available at Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/dp/1910910171/?tag=id2100-20), it’s out in paperback now and in a Kindle version soon.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (May 10, 2018)

Congratulations!

I just read "Defect."  It's a clever and heartwarming story.


----------



## johnnyjet (May 11, 2018)

Thanks, Victoria!


----------



## Droflet (May 11, 2018)

Good going, JJ. Best of luck with them.


----------



## Juliana (May 12, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## millymollymo (May 12, 2018)

Well done


----------



## Vaz (May 12, 2018)

Superb!

Really enjoyed Defect

v


----------



## johnnyjet (May 14, 2018)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## AlexH (May 25, 2018)

I also enjoyed Defect.


----------



## awesomesauce (May 27, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## johnnyjet (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for all the kind words.  The Kindle edition of *The Chronos Chronicles* is out now:  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D9VY2RB/?tag=id2100-20 and https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07D9VY2RB/?tag=brite-21


----------

